# [Slim]$PATH incorrect si je passe par slim(résolu)

## elyes

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème étrange avec Acroread-9.4.2:

sur l'interface graphique dans un terminal, si lance acroread, bash ne trouve pas la commande:

```
$ acroread

bash: acroread: command not found
```

or si:

- je passe sur une console (Alt + F1 par exemple), il n'y a pas de problème, mon système trouve bien la commande acroread (mais bien entendu, ne se lance pas car Gtk ne peut pas ouvrir un display)

- sous l'interface graphique, si je lui donne le path complet ($  /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin/acroread) , acroread se lance sans problème

- bien entendu, Firefox, n'ouvre pas les pages pdf, car il ne trouve pas acroread.

avez vous une piste? je suis à la rue :p

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 3.0.0-rc1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.0-rc1-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 Jun 2011 15:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.5 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.5

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

Repositories: gentoo x11 hardened-dev vdr-devel x-local-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news nodoc parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/hardened-development /usr/local/portage/layman/vdr-devel /usr/local/portage/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig gdbm gdu gif gimp gnutls gpm gsl gstreamer gtk gzip hardened iconv jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libnotify lzma mad mmap mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime raw readline recode scanner sdl session sound spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xft xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu trash logout" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
$ emerge -pv acroread

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/acroread-9.4.2  USE="cups ldap -minimal -nsplugin" LINGUAS="fr -de -en -ja" 0 kB

```

Merci,

Elyes

--edit

un autre point qui peut etre lié a ce problème:

bien que j'ai dans mon /etc/make.conf :

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" 

toute mon interface graphique est en anglais. (sauf acroread quand il est lancé en donnant le path complet)

MerciLast edited by elyes on Sun Jun 19, 2011 10:07 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu VRAIMENT besoin d'un blob binaire privateur ?

As-tu essayé epdfview par exemple ?

----------

## elyes

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> As-tu VRAIMENT besoin d'un blob binaire privateur ?
> 
> As-tu essayé epdfview par exemple ?

 

c'est pas ca le problème  :Smile: 

je trouve étrange que dans un terminal sous xfce, bash ne trouve pas acroread alors si je me loge juste sur une console (Alt + F1) acroread est bien reconnu.

idem pour gcompris (soft pour les enfants)

merci

----------

## Leander256

Pour une raison qui m'est totalement inconnue, ta variable d'environnement PATH est incomplète. Chez moi, avec rxvt-unicode sous XFCE j'ai ça:

```
$ echo $PATH

/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.2:/usr/games/bin
```

Donc il faut que tu cherches à savoir pourquoi /opt/bin n'est pas dans ta variable.

Sinon XavierMiller quand je compare la qualité du rendu des fontes entre acroread et epdfview sur mon ordi, acroread gagne la main levée. En fait j'ai testé acroread il y a deux jours, hé ben ça fait du bien de ne plus avoir des textes qui piquent les yeux!

----------

## elyes

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Pour une raison qui m'est totalement inconnue, ta variable d'environnement PATH est incomplète. Chez moi, avec rxvt-unicode sous XFCE j'ai ça:
> 
> ```
> $ echo $PATH
> 
> ...

 

en effet, je ne sais pas pourquoi avec xfce j'ai :

```
  $ echo $PATH 

/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin
```

----------

## elyes

salut,

j'ai solutionné mon problème en apportant une modification a mon /etc/slim.conf:

la ligne:

```
default_path        /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin
```

devient:

```
default_path        /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.2:/usr/games/bin
```

reste a trouver pourquoi:

si je lance Xfce sans slim, j'ai mon interface en francais mais si je passe par slim, mon Xfce cause english  :Smile: 

merci

----------

## guilc

Ouh la c'est pas très catholique ça.

Gentoo génère un fichier avec toutes les variables d'environnement (le PATH, et la locale aussi) : /etc/profile.env

Il est sensé être chargé par tous les shells login, et devrait l'être aussi par les sessions X. Si tu n'as ni ton PATH correct ni la locale, je pense que c'est que slim ne charge pas ça... Tu ne vas pas t'amuser à dupliquer tout dans ton slim.conf !

Regardes ici http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SLiM#Variant_A En particulier :

```
login_cmd  exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session
```

Le fait de lancer le shell login devrait charger l'environnement de manière correcte !

----------

## elyes

oui, je partage ta vision.

sauf que:

- si je lance Xfce sans passer par slim, mes variables $PATH est correcte et j'ai également mon GUI en francais.

- si je lance Xfce en passanr par slim:

```
login_cmd    exec ck-launch-session xfce4-session
```

ou 

```
login_cmd    exec ck-launch-session startxfce4
```

ma variable $PATH n'est plus correct  :Sad: 

je ne trouve pas d'où vient le probleme. j'ai re-emetger slim polkit dbus dbus-glib consolekit pambase xfce4* mais rien ! :'(

je suis à sec!

----------

## guilc

 *elyes wrote:*   

> - si je lance Xfce en passanr par slim:
> 
> ```
> login_cmd    exec ck-launch-session xfce4-session
> ```
> ...

 

Ben justement, essaye de mettre :

```
login_cmd exec ck-launch-session /bin/bash -login xfce4-session
```

Pour lancer tout ça dans un shell login qui va charger l'environnement complet

----------

## elyes

Bonjour,

avec 

```
login_cmd exec ck-launch-session /bin/bash -login xfce4-session
```

 après la page de login de slim, l'écran reste désespérément noir . 

merci

----------

## netfab

Voici comment je fais pour lancer Xfce4 à partir de slim. Dans le slim.conf je laisse la variable login_cmd d'origine :

```

$ grep ^login_cmd /etc/slim.conf 

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session

```

Je créé un fichier pour définir la session par défaut :

```

$ cat /etc/env.d/90xsession 

XSESSION="Xfce4"

```

(ne pas oublier de faire un env-update)

============ OBSOLETE ============

Puis, pour lancer consolekit :

```

$ cat /etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce4 

ck-launch-session startxfce4

```

=========== FIN OBSOLETE ===========

Edit 20/10/2001 : attention, avec la dernière version stabilisée de slim (1.3.2-r6), plus besoin de lancer soi-même ck-launch-session : cela a été intégré aux scripts de démarrage de slim.

Plus besoin donc de modifier le fichier /etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce4 :

```

$ cat /etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce4 

startxfce4

```

Ainsi la session par défaut est Xfce4, mais tu peux toujours changer de session avec F1 dans slim.

Edit : j'allais oublier : dans le slim.conf, ne pas se fier aux variables sessions et sessiondir pour choisir la session par défaut. Voir le bug #342523.

Dans mon slim.conf les 2 variables sont commentées :

```

#sessions            xfce4,icewm,wmaker,blackbox

#sessiondir           /etc/X11/Sessions

```

Last edited by netfab on Thu Oct 20, 2011 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elyes

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Voici comment je fais pour lancer Xfce4 à partir de slim. Dans le slim.conf je laisse la variable login_cmd d'origine :
> 
> ```
> 
> $ grep ^login_cmd /etc/slim.conf 
> ...

 

Yes, solved   :Very Happy: 

merci a vous tous

----------

